# Night tiime calling sucess finally!



## bmbyslyr85 (Jan 28, 2015)

Monday night I made my first trip of the year, made 6 sets which resulted in two dogs feeling the wrath of the 3.5 in #4 buckshot, called in a pair and two singles total that night! Anyone else having any luck?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats man, thats a nice night. Havent been out yet but planning on it soon.
what call was working for you?


----------



## bmbyslyr85 (Jan 28, 2015)

a primos turbo dog with rabbit distress and was a great night that's for sure, going back at it tonight! The male weighed in at 40lbs biggest iv ever killed for sure


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice job. We're you using distress calls or challenge calls?

I did a couple sets last week without luck. The snow we got Sunday should pick things up. Hoping it lasts through this weekend.

EDIT: You answered my question just as I was posting it.


----------



## bmbyslyr85 (Jan 28, 2015)

distress calls need to load the cat in distress call to my caller have a feeling that would be the ticket! Only one good thing about coyotes is they eat cats..


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i have thought about using a cat distress as well. One of the properties we hunt has a lot of cats that roam around and some have to get picked off by the coyotes. Let us know how you do if you get back out tonight.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I shot one at 4:30 this morning from my kitchen window. The snow and cold is making them vulnerable. I am getting multiple trail pictures almost every night. I have a motion detector set up on a brush line that they travel behind my house. Whenever something goes by it the receiver buzzes on my night stand. I have to move fast to get my rifle and open the window for a shot.


----------



## bmbyslyr85 (Jan 28, 2015)

yep decided to bow hunt tonight and shoot a trophy doe tag #7 filled and no tag soup for this guy!


----------

